# How about a FASST micro receiver?



## spraydbysprague (Dec 22, 2008)

I started this thread elsewhere. So here's one for Hobby Talk members. 
:woohoo:
Post your thoughs, opinions, and how many vehicles you have in which a FASST micro receiver would be *perfect* for. Hopefully Futaba will get wind of this and maybe see a big enough demand to do something.


----------



## spraydbysprague (Dec 22, 2008)

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooo! :wave:


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

spraydbysprague said:


> I started this thread elsewhere. So here's one for Hobby Talk members.
> :woohoo:
> Post your thoughs, opinions, and how many vehicles you have in which a FASST micro receiver would be *perfect* for. Hopefully Futaba will get wind of this and maybe see a big enough demand to do something.


Hello!
Why does Futaba need to produce a micro receiver for the 2.4 systems?
I have been using my 2.4 futaba receivers in my 1/18 scale BRP cars without a problem. They fit rather nicely into the chassis that is already crowded with a transponder, ESC, Steering servo and batterys. Now if Futaba droped down to two channles instead of a three channel receiver it may help but I doubt it. What are you having problems putting the 2.4 receiver in?


----------



## spraydbysprague (Dec 22, 2008)

Mike Clark said:


> Hello!
> Why does Futaba need to produce a micro receiver for the 2.4 systems?
> I have been using my 2.4 futaba receivers in my 1/18 scale BRP cars without a problem. They fit rather nicely into the chassis that is already crowded with a transponder, ESC, Steering servo and batterys. Now if Futaba droped down to two channles instead of a three channel receiver it may help but I doubt it. What are you having problems putting the 2.4 receiver in?


Hello again!
I run a Scalpel, with the low style bodies the car runs, a FASST receiver is a tricky fit. The antenna "box" on top of the receivers can even make it difficult to install under some current 1/12 scale bodies. My RC18T has the receiver mounted on end just behind the steering servo, kind of an awkward position. It's difficult to access the receiver plug for the Tekin Mini Rage ESC. Spektrum has the smallest 2.4 receiver with the 3500 and now the 3520. If Spektrum can do it, I'm sure Futaba can pull it off.
(Yes I just cut and pasted that! LOL!!!)


----------

